
Show HN: React-site, an imperative static site generator powered by Browserify - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/react-site
======
linopolus
And where is the static about rendering some text, a f*cking char array, via
megabytes of interpreted code?

~~~
fiatjaf
Well, you could begin by questioning why did your comment needed megabytes of
interpreted code to be written in the first place.

